# 60 HP Nortrac/Foton



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a 60 hp Perkins/Foton that the oil pressure gauge just went haywire this morning. Tried to buy a sending unit local and they don't have the right one for this engine. I believe it's the culprit as the gauge was working when I started using it and all of a sudden the gauge went to full over and pinned. It flickered a couple times back to 50 lbs pressure and then pegged and won't return to normal until I shut the engine down. The sending unit has a rheostat inside to vary the voltage to the gauge as the pressure changes. Anybody else's tractor have this type of sender? PJ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The engine should be a Perkins 1004, a Cat dealer can fix you up with the sender. Cat now owns Perkins.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you Mr. Wells, didn't know Cat took over Perkins, much appreciated. Will contact a Cat dealer. PJ


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok, I got the proper sending unit and we now have a working oil pressure gauge. Found it by accident on the net with 80 lb max pressure and two post connector as original. Came from the land of the rice fields, where else.  PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

PJ161 said:


> Ok, I got the proper sending unit and we now have a working oil pressure gauge. Found it by accident on the net with 80 lb max pressure and two post connector as original. Came from the land of the rice fields, where else.  PJ


That's American these days. You'll have that! (smiling)


----------

